# Gtechniq's G1 in action



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

just put this on and lovin it , get to over 50mph and forget wipers :wave:

heres a quick video

looks better in full screen (use the youtube tab)


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

lol

is g1 a wax/sealant???

lol just had a storm near me and had to go see how mine cleared.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

its more a sealent

ps for those that had issues with smearing , i applied this in hot direct sunlight and have no issues , does exactly what it said on the tin lol

easy to apply and remove , no issues at all

not sure how long it lasts but i will definately be re-applying it when needed


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Inverted rain?
Looks weird as it doesn't look like it's even raining lol.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CTR De said:


> not sure how long it lasts but i will definately be re-applying it when needed


Supposed to last 30,000 miles or 2 years.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

3gdean said:


> lol
> 
> is g1 a wax/sealant???
> 
> lol just had a storm near me and had to go see how mine cleared.


whats funny? lol 
G1 is a glass sealant


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Supposed to last 30,000 miles or 2 years.


oh well no rush then :lol:


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

The best is night driving. it really makes a huge difference and visablity is great when raining of course!


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> whats funny? lol
> G1 is a glass sealant


nerm was told not to use waxes and sealants on windscreens at work (body shop).
thought i may get a slating for using ag hd on my windscreen.

i'd been out 15 mins prior to the post and was consideringa photo/video


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

3gdean said:


> nerm was told not to use waxes and sealants on windscreens at work (body shop).
> thought i may get a slating for using ag hd on my windscreen.
> 
> i'd been out 15 mins prior to the post and was consideringa photo/video


G1 is a dedicated nano technology glass sealant and makes the glass hydrophobic, so pretty much after you get past 40mph, it blows off...

It isn't the same as a paint sealant/wax :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

3gdean said:


> nerm was told not to use waxes and sealants on windscreens at work (body shop).
> thought i may get a slating for using ag hd on my windscreen.
> 
> i'd been out 15 mins prior to the post and was consideringa photo/video


if its designed for glass then its fine, normal wax can be used on glass but id not try in on the windscreen in case it cases smears when the wipers are used or causes the wipers to 'hop' on the glass..


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> if its designed for glass then its fine, normal wax can be used on glass but id not try in on the windscreen in case it cases smears when the wipers are used or causes the wipers to 'hop' on the glass..


cool

no hop no smear. i reckonmend it.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

3gdean said:


> cool
> 
> no hop no smear. i reckonmend it.


i've tried waxes with good results....but there are 2 massive benefits i've found G1 to have over wax....

1 - durability - especially on windscreen with the blades, it soons kills a wax.

2 - easy clean. G1 screen will stay cleaner in **** weather for much, much longer than a wax coated screen, especially in winter with all the salt. it sticks to wax much easier than it does to G1.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I did the Scooby windows and it was fantastic. Anything above 40mph and the rain would just shoot off without wiper use. Plus when it came to washing the car it was so easy to screen bugs/dirt of the screen and drying was simple as well.

Just have to do the Audi A4 windows now.:thumb:


----------



## ruudvan (Apr 30, 2011)

its similar rain repellent .its good when you faster 100km/h


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

This is what G1 is like on a stationary car...



I need to get a video of it when the car is actually moving though, it's fantastic stuff and I cannot think of any disadvantages! I've actually got my dads car done recently as I don't want to live without it, even as a passenger.

(Massive thanks to [email protected] for doing it for me!)


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone got a video of G1 in action when it's actually raining?

I keep saying that I'll post one myself, but even though it piffed down every day last week it did it while I was at work and then stopped by the time I left!

I ask because I think it's overrated and haven't yet seen anything - in real rain - that shows that there's anything "wrong" with my application.

I put another coat on just the driver's side at the weekend, but the way it went on looked like it was already completely effective, with even the G4 and G1 itself struggling to find purchase on the glass.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Bel said:


> Has anyone got a video of G1 in action when it's actually raining?
> 
> I keep saying that I'll post one myself, but even though it piffed down every day last week it did it while I was at work and then stopped by the time I left!
> 
> ...


Go to youtube, type in gtechniq G1 and play away :thumb:

There's a few on there.....


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

It's funny how you want it to rain once you apply G1, but never want it to rain any other time:lol:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

RuFfBoY said:


> Go to youtube, type in gtechniq G1 and play away :thumb:
> 
> There's a few on there.....


Thanks, but I've done that, and saw both that one and the extreme "buggy" video roaring through the mud, etc.

I wouldn't call what's linked there real rain though - it's barely a few spots.

Perhaps I'm expecting too much. I'm not all that bothered whether I have to have the wipers on intermittent when it's spitting. I'm more interested in not having them going when it's properly raining, and the one time it rained on me so far I was disappointed.

Unfortunately, I was also alone in the car so couldn't very well video it!

Still, when it does eventually deign to rain on me I'll post a video of the effect I get for comparison with others. I doubt it'll be for about three weeks or so now though, since I'm off on holiday - without the car - on Friday


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bel said:


> Thanks, but I've done that, and saw both that one and the extreme "buggy" video roaring through the mud, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't call what's linked there real rain though - it's barely a few spots.
> 
> ...


Which car do you drive Bel? Is it the Porsche in your avatar?

Much does depend on the rake of the windscreen, obviously the more steep it is the better it works. If its the Porsche then I'm suprised that you are a bit disappointed with it. Even on our Discovery, which obviously is a very upright windscreen, at higher speed the water just peels off. On my RCZ it even works from 30mph. Its hugely effective and TBH is my favourite product. Its awesome.:thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Bel said:


> Thanks, but I've done that, and saw both that one and the extreme "buggy" video roaring through the mud, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't call what's linked there real rain though - it's barely a few spots.
> 
> ...


are you 100% sure application went according to plan? certainly on fresh application the water should just fly up from about 40mph depending on windscreen slant angle. the steeper the angle (i.e. the closer it becomes to being dead vertical like a bus) then it will not perform so well. My E21 has quite a steep screen but i was still getting fly-off from about 40mph on fresh application, as opposed to about 30-35mph for my dads E92 M3.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I find the more it rains, the better G1 is tbh, did you do each of the 3 coats like below?
Also, was the screen actually clean when you was disappointed? Traffic film build up could have an effect, (unwashed car) even if it's a small one. I'll take a vid next time I'm able with mine in action for you to compare....


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Which car do you drive Bel? Is it the Porsche in your avatar?


Yes, and as you say it's quite a raked windscreen.

When I pulled away from work the other day, with rain on the window but no longer falling, the winscreen didn't clear until I was doing just around 70mph.

Driving in actual rain, I get loads and loads of tiny - really tiny - balls of water, which effectively turns the rain into a spray. They do move, but not fast enough to keep the screen anything like clear. In fact, my initial impression was that it was worse with the coating than without in heavy rain.

I'm not on some sort of personal crusade against G1 - I'm genuinely interested to see whether my experience is different to everybody else's for some reason, or if my expectations were simply too great. Or, I suppose, if I ended up with a bad batch.

As I said though, I'll drag the missus out in the pouring rain one day and stick a video up for comparison when I get back off my hols 

edit to add:

I was borderline paranoid about the application, so it was as good as I could have achieved myself. I clayed the glass, then used G4, then applied three coats with a timed 10 minutes between finishing the application and starting to clear it (so probably close to 15 minutes real time).

I couldn't say it was a perfect application, simply because I found a few smears on the window when I took it in the sun the next day, but they were no trouble to remove.

I am beginning to wonder if aerodynamics are playing a larger than expected role here - perhaps the body design means that airflow over the screen isn't what I would expect at low speed....

Thanks for the ideas though guys - much appreciated.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Bel said:


> Yes, and as you say it's quite a raked windscreen.
> 
> When I pulled away from work the other day, with rain on the window but no longer falling, the winscreen didn't clear until I was doing just around 70mph.
> 
> ...


no idea what but something went wrong somewhere. even at 12months into application i was still getting run-off from about 60mph, maybe a tad less in heavy rain. in an aerodynamic car like yours (mine is like a loaf of bread :lol then the water should run off at a slower speed because of the slant of the screen allows the water to roll up the screen easier.

70mph....it's NOT performing as it should be. i've done G1 to about 5 screens if i remember, and all had water flying off them from 40mph or less on initial application. did you IPA the screen after G4?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> no idea what but something went wrong somewhere. even at 12months into application i was still getting run-off from about 60mph, maybe a tad less in heavy rain. in an aerodynamic car like yours (mine is like a loaf of bread :lol then the water should run off at a slower speed because of the slant of the screen allows the water to roll up the screen easier.
> 
> 70mph....it's NOT performing as it should be. i've done G1 to about 5 screens if i remember, and all had water flying off them from 40mph or less on initial application. did you IPA the screen after G4?


(mine is like a loaf of bread :lol Brilliant mate thats the funniest thing ive read al week:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Think that's bad, the buggy is like a flying brick.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

here you go, found this. this was me driving back in march, it was 7 months after initial application, driving in reasonably heavy rain at 70-75






as said, this was after 7 months, was still fresh but not as good when it was totally fresh, just to give you an idea of what it should be like (and this is in a not-so aerodynamic car!!!)


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

~ 4 months ago...


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. As I said earlier in the thread, I'm not all that interested in how it looks when you squirt water on it, but rather how it looks when the car's on the move, in actual proper rain.

Thanks for your post Ross - it does actually look like it's raining there, and the effect you have is quite different to what I have!! As promised, I'll stick a response video up some time for comparison.

Friday looks "promising" actually, with a forecast of truely crappy weather here (yay...), so hopefully I'll get a chance to put one up before heading off on holiday Saturday morning.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

considering switching from aquapel to this but worried about the application bit and getting it wrong. do i need to use any other products in prep or after?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this does seem a bit 'fussy' to apply...
wolfs glass guard is a doddle though


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> this does seem a bit 'fussy' to apply...
> wolfs glass guard is a doddle though


But does it last 2 years?

i've put it on 3 cars and though the prep can take a little time, I wouldn't say it was "fussy" after all, we take hours prepping our paintwork for polishing.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one year + from what ive read on here. doing very well so far on my car, although its not been on there for very long yet. i'd much rather use this once a year instead of something thats harder to use every other year..
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231340


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I find it pretty easy to work with tbh, but I'm not knocking any other products I haven't used.... Clean/prep/polish glass, apply 3 coats, leave to cure, remove residue with G2/IPA, job done.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> one year + from what ive read on here. doing very well so far on my car, although its not been on there for very long yet. i'd much rather use this once a year instead of something thats harder to use every other year..
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231340


G1 isn't hard to apply if you follow the instructions! done it 6-7 times now on various cars, none of them ever had any issues.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Don't really see where the whole thing about G1 being hard to apply etc comes from personally. 

It's simple really, make sure the glass is well prepped then it's all fine. Personally I'd never have applied any glass sealant without claying and polishing it anyway. G4 is fantastic for the job.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

CTR De said:


> just put this on and lovin it , get to over 50mph and forget wipers :wave:
> 
> heres a quick video
> 
> ...


M2 junction 4-3 by any chance?


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I applied G1 at the weekend and it wa pretty easy after the prep I had the kit which included G1 the nano coat G2 residue remover and the glass polish forgot the number lol, but as long as your glass is prepped well it's no problem, the buffing off is the hardest part.

Oh and by the way I'm pretty new to this so aslong as you can follow instructions there will be no problem.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I applied this to my work car a few weeks ago and could not wait for it to rain... It takes a bit of time to apply, but the results are stunning and no wiper judder, over 45mph ish forget the wipers you don't need them. Since applied I have done about 4000 ish miles and its exactly the same as the day i applied it. 

I picked it up from the guys at Gtechniq as their unit is not far from where I work.. Great guys and great product, nothing else I have tried comes close.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

4 months after applying this and still going strong , i know its supposed to last 2 years but we shall see


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Bel said:


> As I said though, I'll drag the missus out in the pouring rain one day and stick a video up for comparison when I get back off my hols


I wrote that in August, and believe it or not I still haven't driven the car in the rain!!

I've covered close to 2,000 miles in that time and although I've driven it AFTER rain, I've not yet been caught *in* the rain!

Not even when I was in England last weekend 

So I will post a comparison video. Just as soon as I get actual rain to or from work....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had G1 on my RCZ for a year now and it's still working as good as the day it was applied. It's driven everyday and done 9000 miles.

Applied it to my husband's car and he got 16000 miles out of his over a 9 month period.

G1 is a phenomenal product.:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I've had G1 on my RCZ for a year now and it's still working as good as the day it was applied. It's driven everyday and done 9000 miles.
> 
> Applied it to my husband's car and he got 16000 miles out of his over a 9 month period.
> 
> G1 is a phenomenal product.:thumb:


Enough said. I guarantee all my applications for the given 2 year/30K because I know it's good for it :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I need to place an order for some of this.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

craigblues said:


> I need to place an order for some of this.


Don't forget my commission Rob..... :lol:

Only joking :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deeper Detail said:


> Don't forget my commission Rob..... :lol:
> 
> Only joking :thumb:


Hi do these products have use by date if don't need alot G1 , c4 c5 etc, thanks


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi do these products have use by date if don't need alot G1 , c4 c5 etc, thanks


Not that I have come across yet..... I'm sure Rob will be along to clarify...

Everything so far has being as good as the day it was supplied, no matter how long it has been in between applications :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yes the probably do around a year for most "nano" products.


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, as they say. Sat in stationary traffic with a strong wind blowing head on. Light drizzle. The water on the windscreen (5 coats of g1 as I lost count) beaded up and rolled up the screen, defying gravity. Very funny to see.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i would definately advise everyone to use this , great stuff


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

i've just got some of this, i see some people say you need to polish your withdow with a DA ect before.Is that true do i need to buy a big bottle of Gtechnigs glass polish too?

also what process do people use to remove all the old products, grease etc off the window?

last question how does this stuff work with regards to windscreen wash, is it a no no just water job?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

regan said:


> i've just got some of this, i see some people say you need to polish your withdow with a DA ect before.Is that true do i need to buy a big bottle of Gtechnigs glass polish too?
> 
> also what process do people use to remove all the old products, grease etc off the window?
> 
> last question how does this stuff work with regards to windscreen wash, is it a no no just water job?


100ml of G4 will last you quite a few cars. Usually I do the following process:

Clean the screen thoroughly 
Clay (if the glass feels particularly contaminated)
Polish by hand using G4, remove residue
IPA wipedown
G1 application

Regarding screen wash, I usually use a really weak mix of g wash or similar product that doesn't leave any residue on the glass.


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

Its says NB this comes with G2 residue remover would that be ok to use rather then G4? or is it a case of using both? something i should have asked before ordering


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

g2 is basically just ipa , i always use the g4 before applying


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

G2 is IPA, which can is used to clean the glass prior to G1 application and also the removal of the residue after application. You do need the glass polish in addition for the best results :thumb:


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks i will add that to my order


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

im about to apply this at the weekend, i have been thinking tho during the winter i have to scrape my window to get the ice off am i right in thinking that is going to effect it from working ie remove it? i dont use de icer as again i worry that will remove the wax from my body paint


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

No, scraping won't remove it. The chemical bond it forms is exceptionally strong - so strong in fact that if for any reason you WANT to remove it, Gtechniq supply a compound specifically for the job.

Cleaning - even with G4 - doesn't remove it either.

I'm 5 months in with my application and although I've been disappointed with its peformance at low speed (on my specific car), at motorway speeds it's as good as ever.

This was taken at the weekend - terrible video quality, but you can see that I still don't need to use the wipers:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Deeper Detail said:


> 100ml of G4 will last you quite a few cars. Usually I do the following process:
> 
> Clean the screen thoroughly
> Clay (if the glass feels particularly contaminated)
> ...


Noob question incoming.... How come the IPA wipedown doesn't remove the G4 polish?

/edit, one more question, I just read the instructions, it says to apply the G1 with the applicator pad. I got the kit (G1, G2, G4) and there is no pad in there, what should I use to apply? Is a bit of sponge OK?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Igurisu said:


> Noob question incoming.... How come the IPA wipedown doesn't remove the G4 polish?
> 
> /edit, one more question, I just read the instructions, it says to apply the G1 with the applicator pad. I got the kit (G1, G2, G4) and there is no pad in there, what should I use to apply? Is a bit of sponge OK?


IPA does remove any G4 polish residue left on the glass, the polish is used to deep cleanse the glass. IPA then preps the glass ready for the G1, which is the coating that does all the magic :thumb:

You can get the make up pads from any super market for less than a £1, but your wife, partner or daughter may have one or two spare 

Regarding sponge, I have never tried it, but it may chemically react with the G1, resulting in waste of product and maybe a mess on your glass? Not worth the risk for the sake of 70p or so....


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers Deeper, will steal some make up pads off the missus


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

Im having a problem with mine, first few days it was great and once i was about at 40mpg you could see the beads moving off my windscreen really fast, like people say no need for wipers.

Its been a few weeks now and ive noticed i get a dragging marks from my wipers and now when it rains the only part of the windscreen that seems to be effective is the part where my wipers dont touch. i will try and get a video up to show what i mean.

Applying the product took some time as i wanted to get it right.i clayed before and polished with my da using a 3m cutting pad so if anything i thought i might be going over the top with my prep work.:wall:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

regan said:


> Im having a problem with mine, first few days it was great and once i was about at 40mpg you could see the beads moving off my windscreen really fast, like people say no need for wipers.
> 
> Its been a few weeks now and ive noticed i get a dragging marks from my wipers and now when it rains the only part of the windscreen that seems to be effective is the part where my wipers dont touch. i will try and get a video up to show what i mean.
> 
> Applying the product took some time as i wanted to get it right.i clayed before and polished with my da using a 3m cutting pad so if anything i thought i might be going over the top with my prep work.:wall:


It may be a daft question, but did you clean the wiper blades thoroughly with IPA?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Bel said:


> No, scraping won't remove it. The chemical bond it forms is exceptionally strong - so strong in fact that if for any reason you WANT to remove it, Gtechniq supply a compound specifically for the job.
> 
> Cleaning - even with G4 - doesn't remove it either.
> 
> ...


Hey Bel, i applied G1 on my MiTo in Jan 2010 and while it had wained when i replaced the car earlier this month it was still clearing the screen at all speeds albeit not aswell. When you applied was the temp above 5 degrees as this is another reason why you may have problems. Heres my MiTo clearing the screen at around 30 mph after maybe 6 months in...






Now the reason for me posting is on my Giulietta i detailed it at the weekend and a friend popped round with some goodies, namely G3 which is said to be more repellent but less durable meaning it should clear the screen at a lower speed. I have to say its alot easier to apply (imagine the G4 polishing stage) and the bottles alot bigger meaning you could do quite a few cars i would say. This stuff might be right up your street if its possible to apply it over the G1....

I'll post a vid when it rains 

I still think as mentioned something hasnt been quite right in the application stage.

Phil


----------



## regan (Sep 17, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> It may be a daft question, but did you clean the wiper blades thoroughly with IPA?


I did yes, they are only a few months old so my first thought was maybe I need to replace them but that shouldn't be the case.

Bit frustrating after spending a good afternoon applying it for it not to work due to me or my cars fault


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Replacement screen being fitted by Autoglass today - any tips for applying G1


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Bowser_23 said:


> Replacement screen being fitted by Autoglass today - any tips for applying G1


I applied mine to a new screen a couple of weeks ago. 
Just gave it a wipe first and it went on a treat.

I also fitted new wipers at the same time.


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

graeme_t said:


> I applied mine to a new screen a couple of weeks ago.
> Just gave it a wipe first and it went on a treat.
> 
> I also fitted new wipers at the same time.


G4 first?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Bowser_23 said:


> G4 first?


No, just gave it a quick wipe with a clean MF to get the dust off then straight on with the G1.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248650

:thumb:


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Right, just did it - I would G4 it first anyhow. I just had a new screen, not driven, car snow foam, 2BW didn't G4 it and when i applied the G1 there was black coming off onto the pads - hope that doesn't [email protected]@er up the finish.

Maybe there's some crap on the screen from the manufacturer


----------



## denzontherocks (Feb 12, 2012)

Whats G1 like with the wipers on guys ?? i remember using a sealant ages ago that was perfect in the rain (no wipers) but loads of small beads were created and you could hardly see with the wipers on :newbie:


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bowser_23 said:


> Right, just did it - I would G4 it first anyhow. I just had a new screen, not driven, car snow foam, 2BW didn't G4 it and when i applied the G1 there was black coming off onto the pads - hope that doesn't [email protected]@er up the finish.
> 
> Maybe there's some crap on the screen from the manufacturer


Update: It didn't - absolutely fantastic this morning no wiper shudder either


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

How does G1 compare to Nanolex Ultra given they are both nano technology formulas?


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup it seems to be impossible to remove and that's why I love it:thumb: 
You can use windscreen wash, wipers etc. when needed and G1 is still going strong. Even freezing temperatures, even below -25 celcius and road salt can't harm it either.

Remember guys to wash the windscreen with apc at some point in winter time, to get that salt film off the glass surface.


----------

